# Anyone have BMW coding equipment?



## st33ly (Aug 29, 2010)

Hi guys I'am in need of someone that has coding equipment for my BMW 1 series. I can't take it to BMW as they will not do what i want they will only replace the Footwell Module at a cost of £500. I've got a warning that comes up in the display saying the rear light cluster is out when its not. Apparently its a common fault on the 1 series. If i can get someone to code out the aug bulb check it won't show up the warning eveytime i start the car.

Can anyone help?

cheers craig


----------



## empsburna (Apr 5, 2006)

Where are you based? Someone local to you will probably sort for some beer money.


----------



## st33ly (Aug 29, 2010)

Based in Kirkcaldy but willing to travel and pay some cash


----------



## st33ly (Aug 29, 2010)

Anyone?


----------



## LindenH (Oct 25, 2011)

Star Performance in Dysart - give Jim a phone (good guy). VW/Audi tuning specialists, but also service performance cars including the Fife Police BMWs

or

Motor Technik, off St Clair St (can't remember the street name) ...... specialises in M cars

or, involves a trek down towards Carluke/Lanark but BM Motors at Law Village are BMW Car Club recommended independents

........... hope this helps. :thumb:


----------



## st33ly (Aug 29, 2010)

Ok mate ill give star performance a bash

cheers


----------



## st33ly (Aug 29, 2010)

Star performance dont do BMW. so contacted M Tech but have to wait until 20 december. Really looking for someone that has the cable and software themselves. Like VAG-COM.


----------



## Grizzle (Jul 12, 2006)

i have DIS V57 and INPA and the EDIBIAS cable only thing is the laptop i use is knackered.


----------



## st33ly (Aug 29, 2010)

If i could sort out a laptop can you help me out? I use a mac book but can get hold of a laptop no probs. Do you think you know how to code the auto bulb test out?

It would be brilliant if you could help mate.


----------



## Silky10 (Apr 24, 2011)

I have a local mechanic who has the software he charges £30 to get it plugged in.

Where are you located?


----------



## Grizzle (Jul 12, 2006)

You can buy the software for £30, st33ly it takes a while to load onto a laptop etc.


----------



## st33ly (Aug 29, 2010)

I stay in Kirkcaldy so if you are local and he can do it am willing to travel.


----------



## st33ly (Aug 29, 2010)

Grizzle said:


> You can buy the software for £30, st33ly it takes a while to load onto a laptop etc.


Mate where can i get the software and cable. Am not confident in using it and done a bit of research on it but still looks confusing lol.


----------



## st33ly (Aug 29, 2010)

Anyone?


----------



## Grizzle (Jul 12, 2006)

st33ly said:


> Mate where can i get the software and cable. Am not confident in using it and done a bit of research on it but still looks confusing lol.


the bay of e


----------

